# Fantasy League sig



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

The Request:

Hello all you GFX'ers out there. The fantasy league draft is now almost finished so could some one sort me out a sig please. The team members are Miguel Torres, Clay Guida, Diego Sanchez and Keith Jardine.

Pics:

Any at all. but here are few I found in my lunch break.





































Title: Mutha Funkers


Sub-Text: none

More Sub-Text: FunkYou


Colors: Blue.


Size: 420 x 220


Avatar?: No thanks


All attempts will be repped and will get a few points for their trouble. The one that I choose will net its creator 7500 points.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll give it a go today,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Heres my go, Im pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a nice sig.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was quite pleased with how it turned out, wasnt sure when I made it if it was gonna be good or horrid, its a little more abstract then what Ive previously done, personally its one of my favorite pieces I've done.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I will pop some points over to you and rep you for it well when I am allowed.


----------

